# Christmas stockings from vintage quilt tops



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I've been making Christmas stockings from some old quilt tops that my sister-in-law bought at an auction. They are really funky, but I love them and they are really quick to do; I can do one in about 20 minutes.



















The last three, red and black toile, are from new materials.










What are your Christmas projects?


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have numerous old quilts and have thought about this but I dont have the heart to cut them up....


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those look great. I wouldn't want to cut up a quilt made by someone I knew, but since it was made by a stranger, why not.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cute and what a great wasy to recycle the usable portion of old quilts!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Love your stockings!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Really Love those...
bopeep


----------

